# Change low-beam light bulb



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

My right low-beam light bulb is not working and I will need to change it before sending the car for MOT.

How easy is that and what kind of bulb will I need?

Is there a how-to guide that I can use?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

judging by your avatar pic i would say d2s bulbs.

philips or osram 4300k ones.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres a guide and all the info you need

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm

Saj


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

The connector twists off really easily and so does the locking ring but that locking ring can be a bastid to get back on again!

Make sure the new bulb is located correctly (the wire thing at the bottom).

Hold the bulb steady and in place whilst turning the locking ring.

Get the bulb slightly out of alignment and it can break the ring ....which is usually a special order from Audi.

How do I know all this


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> The connector twists off really easily and so does the locking ring but that locking ring can be a bastid to get back on again!
> 
> Make sure the new bulb is located correctly (the wire thing at the bottom).
> 
> ...


Isn't that how to change your MAIN lamp, I thought he was referring to the side light when he said low beam :?

Chris, do you mean your side light is out?


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

It's not the main beam bulb. It's the bulb that is used when you turn on the lights on the first scale. I guess it is the low beam.

How much to you think it will cost me if I take it to AUDI to get it changed or maybe a garage?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> It's not the main beam bulb. It's the bulb that is used when you turn on the lights on the first scale. I guess it is the low beam.
> 
> How much to you think it will cost me if I take it to AUDI to get it changed or maybe a garage?


Its whats known as the sidelight.

Do it yourself Chris...its a ten minute job - I did mine last week.

You remove the plastic covers marked X.









Then unclip the large black cover marked 8 on here..http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/powerbulbs/bulbs.jpg

Then unclip the white lamp holder - if you look at the out side of the headlight you will be able to postion your hands in the correct place. Unclip and pull out holder....change lamp and then just reverse procedure.

The guide I posted earlier from Wak will keep you right. http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm
The passenger side is more difficult because of lack of space.

That said it should not cost you much from a 'friendly' garage....say £10 including the lamp maybe :? (at a dealer...god knows what it would cost you :twisted: )

Would the garage who are going to MOT it, not do it beforehand if you ask them???

Saj


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

GreekTT said:


> It's not the main beam bulb. It's the bulb that is used when you turn on the lights on the first scale. I guess it is the low beam.
> 
> How much to you think it will cost me if I take it to AUDI to get it changed or maybe a garage?


If you don't already have the bulbs and you go to Audi, they will charge you £130 each and an hours labour to fit them which I think on average is around £90.

So, £350 plus VAT I expect.

For 2 bulbs :roll:

Have a look at www.aceparts.co.uk.

They sell 5000k D2S bulbs for around £30 (for a pair).

Fitting isn't too bad - one of mine went back together perfectly and took 5 mins, the other side took about 35 mins!

You will need to remove the front slam panel cover and the battery and cooolant tank covers to get at the rear of the lights more easily.

Then you pull back the wire retaining clip holding the rear cover on each headlight, undo the red plastic connector from the HID bulb, undo the locking ring and extract the bulb.

Refitting is the reverse of this but tricky to get it all aligned. All the covers go back quite easily.

I'd do it for you if you were in Kent.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the main beam bulb. It's the bulb that is used when you turn on the lights on the first scale. I guess it is the low beam.
> ...


He only wants to change the SIDELIGHT.

Saj


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

SAJ77 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > GreekTT said:
> ...


Oh, my bad - I read low beam as being dipped beam


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sidelights are a piece of pish!

Can be tricky to get back in the correct hole (a bit like penetration after a few pints) 

Best way to do it is switch on the sidelights and look into the front of the headlight and you can line up the bulb into the holder quickly and easily.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I will give it a try tomorrow cause I ain't paying £350 or even £100 for a bulb change.

Any ideas which one I should be buying? Could I find it in Halfords or B&Q or do I need it to get it online?

Thanks for all the advice and especially Saj for explaining to me the process simply!!!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

The standard sidelight bulb I took out was marked H6WU...12V/6W

This looks like the one you will need.....just make sure the pins are OFFSET like the first photo below.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165538

I see Halfords will fit them for you for £5.99.....

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_173045

If you are not in a rush you could upgrade to LED ones from Ebay etc..


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks very much for that Saj, sounds like a good deal with Halfords.

Though I couldn't find that bulb you mentioned (H6WU...12V/6W)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> Thanks very much for that Saj, sounds like a good deal with Halfords.
> 
> Though I couldn't find that bulb you mentioned (H6WU...12V/6W)


The link i've posted from Halfords is marked HBU434 6W.....this I believe is just the way the manufacturer has marked it.

The one I took out was made by Osram, the one in Halfords maybe is a different brand, but is the same dimensions etc (i've just measured the one I took out! :lol: )

Either way, if they are going to fit it, they'll make sure its correct.

If you are going to do it yourself, just make sure the pins are offset...or take it out before you go to buy it.

Saj


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i wouldn't let halfords change a wheel let alone lift the bonnet!

you are asking for trouble if you get them to work on your car. do it yourself!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> i wouldn't let halfords change a wheel let alone lift the bonnet!
> 
> you are asking for trouble if you get them to work on your car. do it yourself!


I see your point Nmercury00 but I am not that confident with car reparis to be honest (even though it seems trivial). Yet on the other hand I won't be paying £100 upwards for a bulb change.

You reckon that for something that simple Halfords will mess it up?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

GreekTT said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't let halfords change a wheel let alone lift the bonnet!
> ...


halfords employees generally are numpties, EVERY and i mean every experience i have had with them results in either them bodging a job or buying the wrong product because they got it wrong.

come on you are not replacing the waterpump here it's a bleedin sidelight, get stuck in and next time you have to do it you will be a pro! Use wak's guide and use a bit of common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I will give it a try during the weekend and will let you know :lol:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Guys, sorry to ask you again, but...

Which bulbs should I buy and where from?

I think someone mentioned that the bulbs are H6W or something...

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I found these ones:

http://www.carbulbsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?prod=29

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/uh6w25w-bax9-offset-pins-pairver-30brighter-p-1967.html

Any good?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> I found these ones:
> 
> http://www.carbulbsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?prod=29
> 
> ...


Those Ultraled ones are the ones I have and produce a really good bright white (xenon) light HOWEVER one failed after 3 hrs or so and they are sending me a new one.

Have a look at this thread for other lamps...viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154862

Some on Ebay/Aceparts for £9 are mentioned on that thread


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

You reckon these aceparts are good?

On the other thread you told me about, it seems they are good ones...


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought the Aceparts ones from ebay well worth the money.
Greek, have a go at changing the bulbs, I was less than useless when it came to changing bulbs but follow WAK's guide as mentioned earlier and you can't go wrong .Bit of patience is all thats needed


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> You reckon these aceparts are good?
> 
> On the other thread you told me about, it seems they are good ones...


The people who have used them seem to be happy with them..and £9 is a great price.

I was very happy with the Ultraleds ones (£18ish inc delivery) but the fact one failed after 3 hours has not impressed me :twisted:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I ll definitely try it myself.

I just can't decide whether to go for these aceparts ones from ebay.

Did you have a good experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought them anyway... from the other thread it seems that all of the buyers have been quite happy.

I will try to fit them during the weekend (if I get them by then) and post some pictures with me working hard on the car


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

GreekTT said:


> I bought them anyway... from the other thread it seems that all of the buyers have been quite happy.
> 
> I will try to fit them during the weekend (if I get them by then) and post some pictures with me working hard on the car


if you fancy a drive upto the herts/essex border then i will do them for you. this is based on the impression that you are a young busty blonde female :lol:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> > I bought them anyway... from the other thread it seems that all of the buyers have been quite happy.
> ...


Well... Not quite a perfect match to your fantasy JNmercury00.   

I am young, not busty, not blonde, NOT female... shall I continue???


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all,

A quick update on the side lights change...

First of all thanks for your help on this post.

I have just fitted the bulbs myself    and what an excitement... they look awesome!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It took me 25 minutes in total. 22 minutes for the right one and 3 minutes for the left one (the one at the battery side is supposed to be more difficult than the other one, yet I took the longer time on the other one )

The problem was that the screw behind the water bottle is damaged and I didn't manage to unscrew it and get the plastic off. So I had to twist the plastics a bit and move it to the side as much as I could in order to get my hand in there. In the end I changed the bulb and I moved to the battery one. Surprisingly, I didn't find the battery earth lead and a wiring loom connector restricting my movements, so without disconnecting these ones, I took the light cover out, replaced the bulb and job done!!!

Total cost: £9.14
Time spent: 25 mins


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

well done my son! told you it wasn't hard. just need a bit of confidence and common sense.

next you will be changing the cambelt on your days off :lol:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot JNmercury00


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Done GreekTT how satisfiying is that [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to work at Halfords and I'll say that not every person who works at halfords is a numpty, some can actually do things they are there for, although not through any help of the company, I already knew how to maintain a car before I worked there as I sure as hell didn't get any training.


----------

